# transmission issue



## alergiy (Feb 15, 2015)

My Nissan 350Z 2007 has issue. Trouble codes are p1757 p1759. The dealer told me that both codes are pertaining to the front break solenoid valve in the transmission. They offered me the replacement of transmission. But I am not trying to purchase high price parts. Waiting for good suggestions


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

You used to be able to find the solenoids on the aftermarket if you did some searching, but now they are like searching for a needle in a haystack! No one ever has them in stock and I'm wondering if it has anything to do with all of the coolant contamination issues of the 5-speed AT used in the R51 Pathfinders/Frontiers and Xterras from 2005-10? The solenoids are one of the first things to go when they get coolant in the ATF. Nissan only sells them as part of the valve body. Is there any reason why they didn't offer to replace the valve body as opposed to selling you a whole trans? You might also want to look for a reputable trans shop in your area and see what they have to say.


----------



## alergiy (Feb 15, 2015)

thank you for suggestion. 
My mechanic checked the transmission fluid replaced solenoid, changed oil and oil filter but nothing happened. He told replace the valve body but it is 900 bucks plus labor. I will try to find good shop around. yea


----------



## alergiy (Feb 15, 2015)

It was a good hint. I came in a nearest shop and they gave me a phone number of Module Repair pro in Van Nuys.
I called them and described my problem. They said that the problem could be in the Transmission Control Module (bolted to the Valve Body). I can bring or send them the TCM . Repair will take 1 day and cost 250 bucks 
They suggested to find a description of the trouble code here
OBD2-OBDII Engine Light Trouble Codes Definitions, Description and Repair Information | Engine-Codes.com
Front brake solenoid valve is controlled by the Transmission Control Module (TCM) in response to signals sent from the PNP switch, vehicle speed sensor and accelerator pedal position sensor (throttle position sensor). Gears will then be shifted to the optimum position.


----------



## alergiy (Feb 15, 2015)

I came there yesterday. The diagnostic and repair took couple hours. Also I paid 250 $ for it. Good quality service. Highly recommend. 
You could check it here Module Repair Pro - Van Nuys - Van Nuys, CA | Yelp


----------

